# Thinking Of Getting Into Bass



## TeeWX (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey everyone!

I've been considering bass for about half a year now. I've just never really gotten to the point of pulling the trigger on a full rig, because of the price mostly. My thinking was that it'd help me understand the role of bass and what it's capable of to improve my songwriting skills. I also figured I'd more easily find a band to jam by being able to play both. It also seems like a good way to get away from guitar for a bit.

On the negative side, it's going to have to share practice time with guitar, and will probably mean me putting off purchasing a seven. I'm also kind of worried that it won't be as fun as I'm expecting, because I barely ever hear the bass in metal bands. Although there are some memorable bass moments in some bands (All Shall Perish comes to mind), some bands I don't know that I'd even notice if it was on the album or not.

So, convince me why this is a good or terrible idea. 

Thanks!


----------



## isispelican (Jan 6, 2014)

You dont have to play only metal and its up to you to make it interesting. Also getting away from the guitar is a very good idea and will refresh your playing!


----------



## abandonist (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm a bass player that moved to guitar and I find it has given me a very odd way of approaching music. Perhaps the inverse will be true for you?


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 6, 2014)

abandonist said:


> I'm a bass player that moved to guitar and I find it has given me a very odd way of approaching music. Perhaps the inverse will be true for you?



Is this a good or a bad thing? Ha! Can you define why it's odd? I think we're all a little unorthodox at times.


----------



## Basti (Jan 6, 2014)

Good reasons: 
To broaden your knowledge and musicianship 
To develop technique 
Easier to find a band or to go solo
Primus
Chicks dig it
Beyond Creation
Obscura
Viraemia
Primus.

Reasons not to:
Money


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 6, 2014)

Basti said:


> Good reasons:
> To broaden your knowledge and musicianship
> To develop technique
> Easier to find a band or to go solo
> ...



Compelling list you got there. I suppose the money thing is like guitar though. As soon as you have a good cab, a good head, and a good axe; anything more is just GAS. I already have a good tuner and cables.


----------



## Basti (Jan 6, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> Compelling list you got there. I suppose the money thing is like guitar though. As soon as you have a good cab, a good head, and a good axe; anything more is just GAS. I already have a good tuner and cables.



I would do it myself if i had a job or something  

have I mentioned Primus?


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 6, 2014)

I find myself playing songs that I would never bother to learn on guitar because they are ''too easy'' or ''not metal enough''. I'm playing stuff by The Police, RHCP, Arctic Monkeys, Alice in Chains etc. etc.

It really broadened my musical horizon. Also has the added bonus that I have a way more firm understanding of songwriting. I also actually like playing bass more than guitar these days, but that's just me.

Try to get a used Ibby SR 800 (1997 ish). They are amazing basses, made in Fujigen just like the Prestiges these days and have a lot of versitality with the J/P set up to help you develop your own sound. They are also really cheap; often 20% the price of a new prestige bass whilst the quality is easily the same.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 6, 2014)

JaeSwift said:


> I find myself playing songs that I would never bother to learn on guitar because they are ''too easy'' or ''not metal enough''. I'm playing stuff by The Police, RHCP, Arctic Monkeys, Alice in Chains etc. etc.
> 
> It really broadened my musical horizon. Also has the added bonus that I have a way more firm understanding of songwriting. I also actually like playing bass more than guitar these days, but that's just me.
> 
> Try to get a used Ibby SR 800 (1997 ish). They are amazing basses, made in Fujigen just like the Prestiges these days and have a lot of versitality with the J/P set up to help you develop your own sound. They are also really cheap; often 20% the price of a new prestige bass whilst the quality is easily the same.



That's great to know!

I'm actually looking at a Carvin 5 String. I really like their build quality.

Also looking into building a Warmoth Gecko 5.


----------



## Nmaster (Jan 6, 2014)

Do it! I picked up the bass around 8 years ago after my drum kit that I had broke, and my brother had let me use his bass "just to fool around with" while I waited for my kit to be fixed.

Long story short, I never fixed my kit and fell in love with my bass.

I even had a guitar at the time, but it just didn't feel as satisfying to play as my bass did. There's something about the big strings, extended scale, and really heavy tones that just appeals to me a lot with bass guitar. It is a very dynamic instrument that is easy to pick up, but difficult to master in my opinion.

I've always been a fan of Ibanez or ESP myself, but from what I have seen from Carvin, a 5 from them would be an excellent choice.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 6, 2014)

Bass is my main instrument, I've barely touched a guitar in 6 months. 
Playing metal bass is definitely not as fun as metal guitar though. I despise playing most rock and metal on bass.

On the other hand, soul, funk and the like, that's some serious fun.

The general approach when playing bass is pretty different from guitar. Unless you're playing rock/metal, then it's fairly similar.
You can make a huge impact on how the overall sound will be, and there's a lot of fun to be had playing around with rhythm.

Edit: Something to remember; the pentatonic scale will almost always sound good on bass. Arpeggios and pentatonics is what I use 90% of the time with the occasional obscure note, anything else usually sounds out of place


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 6, 2014)

Learning more instruments is nothing but Good and will improve your skills/knowledge on all.

Once you become a bass player you'll hear the bass in metal just fine.
Your ears will adjust to the nuances of barely audible metal bass recordings.

For rock and metal, picking up a bass is easy compared to a guitar. It should be straight up fun for you.
And as mentioned earlier, you'll probably find yourself reaching out to different genres for fun music to play on bass, not that you need to, but because bass is so fun in any musical context.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 6, 2014)

Is it pretty easy to have a rig that can do a wide range of genres? I know absolutely nothing about bass tone. One of the many things I'll be glad to pick up after playing for awhile.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 6, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> Is it pretty easy to have a rig that can do a wide range of genres? I know absolutely nothing about bass tone. One of the many things I'll be glad to pick up after playing for awhile.



Playing bass is generally much cheaper than guitar. Most basses and amps can do almost any genre, for better or worse. There are also great pedals which you can throw in front of the amp (or play straight through), like the Sansamp DI's.

A lot of the sound comes from the bass setup. Low/high action being the most important factor. How you use your fingers and were you pluck will also have a great impact on tone.

After a while you're probably gonna figure out what you like. 
I EQ my bass in about 3 different ways, that's it. Usually it's the same setting on the amp and I just control it through the tone knob or my fingers.
You do usually have to tweak the EQ when switching basses though, just like guitars. I would recommend looking into the different types of pickups (the most common ones at least), like Precision, Jazz and Music Man. It'll give you a general idea on how they sound. My go to bass is the Precision.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 6, 2014)

A safe intro rig would be a decent amp with the wattage you need and an eq pedal to shape your tone for specific genres.
I'm happy plugging straight into my bass amps, though I only use two tones: deep humming warm tone, and a tighter brighter tone.

I'm a home player and not as big into bass gear as guitar but lots of members will have top tier suggestions for you.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 6, 2014)

Murmel said:


> Playing bass is generally much cheaper than guitar. Most basses and amps can do almost any genre, for better of worse. There are also great pedals which you can throw in front of the amp (or play straight through), like the Sansamp DI's.
> 
> A lot of the sound comes from the bass setup. Low/high action being the most important factor. How you use your fingers and were you pluck will also have a great impact on tone.
> 
> ...



I was looking at just doing EMG actives.



RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> A safe intro rig would be a decent amp with the wattage you need and an eq pedal to shape your tone for specific genres.
> I'm happy plugging straight into my bass amps, though I only use two tones: deep humming warm tone, and a tighter brighter tone.
> 
> I'm a home player and not as big into bass gear as guitar but lots of members will have top tier suggestions for you.



From what I gathered when I looked into this awhile back, the Gallien-Kruger 1001RB seemed to get recommended a lot. For a cab I would be building a fEARful (15/6/1 to start), have read too many great things about them!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 6, 2014)

Always try before you buy if you have the chance.

I ordered an Ampeg based on good reviews and all that, but it ended up not being right for me at all. I'm still half on the hunt for a nice head+cab. Currently using a Peavey 15watt combo and tonewise it blows away my Ampeg. It's all really subjective, though the most popular in reviews are usually the best choices when you can't try them.

The fearful and similarly designed cabs get great reviews. I'd like to buy/build on eventually.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 6, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> Is this a good or a bad thing? Ha! Can you define why it's odd? I think we're all a little unorthodox at times.



For me it's totally a good thing. I don't play much in the way of chords.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jan 6, 2014)

Give it a shot. It'll give you another point of view in playing music. (If you can learn more instruments than bass, those can only help to improve your style even more.)

In my case, I had originally played guitar. I was taking music class in high school, and received high marks, matching top grades with another class member. For the next semester, it was a requirement to select a different instrument which was read a different music clef. Therefore I chose bass. I immediately felt the love and haven't looked back.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 6, 2014)

abandonist said:


> For me it's totally a good thing. I don't play much in the way of chords.



We have something in common then! My riffing style is heavily melodic. I do a lot with muted pedal rhythms with melody notes.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 6, 2014)

Bass is a ton of fun, and an interesting challenge. I really regret selling my bass, I had a lot of fun on it. I like bass just as much as guitar.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 6, 2014)

I just feel like coming from bass (assuming you're getting some MoTown shit up in there) to guitar improves your funk by a zillion. Little micro bends and slides all over the place. Vibrato. Everything.


----------



## DJTanZen (Jan 7, 2014)

I love playing bass. I started there first then i started branching out to guitar. You can find many cheap, used amps that will meet just about any genre you would want. As of now I use an Ampeg Portaflex PF-800 through a SWR Workingman 410 and a home built 1-18. Overall my rig was about $600. But you could go for something similar for $300-$400 by getting a smaller amp and eliminating the 1-18. As far as the actual bass goes, that's entirely up to you. I use an LTD-405 which is a 5 string that's around $400. The only extra thing i use is the MXR bass DI+ which has distortion. I use it mostly because i'm in a bad with one guitarist. With the distortion going it helps fill up any empty space that there might be.

Overall:
i think by picking up the bass will help you write music and definitely broaden your ideas. Plus its super fun.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 7, 2014)

I cross use my rig for bass and guitar, but it's definitely a bass rig first. SWR Henry the 8x8, Bag End Infra 1x18, Orange Bass Terror, Ibanez BTB 6 string. For guitar I just dial the head different and turn up the tweeter a touch in the SWR. 

I have a bunch of other amps, but I always end up plugged into that setup with whatever I'm playing.

A budget bass seems to me to be much more forgiving than the equivalent in guitar dollars. For instance, you can grab most any Ibanez bass off craigslist for $175 and it'll do a great job. Guitars tend to be much more finicky and dainty. Gotta dial it in just right. These strings aren't the right gauge. With bass, you just take out your cock and get down.


----------



## danresn (Jan 7, 2014)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Once you become a bass player you'll hear the bass in metal just fine.
> Your ears will adjust to the nuances of barely audible metal bass recordings.



In addition to this look at Karnivool Simple Boy


----------



## MrExcane (Jan 7, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> So, convince me why this is a good or terrible idea.
> 
> Thanks!



You have nothing to lose and everything to gain.

The approach to bass and guitar are so vastly different from each other, it should only help to make you a more rounded musician.

I play both, but first and foremost I'm a bassist - I suppose I would call myself a bassist who plays guitar. 
Going back and forth is a terrific mental and physical exercise in every possible way.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 7, 2014)

A decent bass, a sansamp, and a PA system to plug into, and you're set. (unless you're me and want everything because WHY NOT!?)


----------



## insanebassninja (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey I would do if I wasn't All Ready learning bass from the start. Bass is a beautiful Instrument compared to most things out there.


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 8, 2014)

I also did the switch from bass to guitar. Mainly because no one played 8 string guitars in my area, and if I want something done right, I may as well do it myself.

If I were to buy my gear over again I'd probably still get the same rig I have now - SWR Megoliath 8x10 with a Hartke LH1000 power amp. The only difference is I'd get a Sansamp rack first, and then worry about the other stuff later. You're almost always being DI'd anyway so the rig isn't too much of an issue so long as you can get a good sound out to FOH and into your foldback.

As others have said here it'll help you pick out bass tones in all styles of music - you'll start to understand that the bass and the guitar for a lot of metal are integral to each other, and without the bass the guitar would be seriously lacking. Even if you're just comping the guitar (Danza, Whitechapel, etc) or you're giving the bass its own realm to work with (Beyond Creation, Psyopus, Brain Drill), you're going to get something back in your guitar playing.

One other interesting thing I found was that I'd built up callouses playing acoustic guitar for about a year before I started playing bass - they were completely gone within a month and I've never had them come back since. Weird, right?


----------



## Bodes (Jan 8, 2014)

My experience with Gallien-Kluger bass amps was a terrible one. The fist head I bought fried itself and my bass electronics. The replacement head had loose wiring that was being hit by the cooling fan. If you decide to go in that direction, take a DEEP look at everything in the amp.

Playing bass is fun, but I didn't give it a big go. Should dust it off and muck around with it again.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 10, 2014)

Fretless said:


> A decent bass, a sansamp, and a PA system to plug into, and you're set. (unless you're me and want everything because WHY NOT!?)



Can you explain what sansamp you're talking about, and why it's so highly recommended?

Thanks!


----------



## Murmel (Jan 10, 2014)

This one displays a lot of the tonal variety.



Then there's also the VT, which I prefer.



It's a shame that the guy playing pretty much only dials in distorted tones. Typical guitar player


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 10, 2014)

Could I use that pedal into the power section of my Peavey 5150 for the time being to practice? Until I can save up for a PA or something else.


----------



## baboisking (Jan 10, 2014)

I say go for it. I started on guitar, and for about 2 years moved almost entirely to bass. Now I have trouble finding time to play anything haha. Anway, bass is so much fun, if you give it some time (some people will tell you it's easier but depending on how much you care about technique, that's not really true). Plus, nothing is cooler than ripping slap lines. Just saying.


----------



## Necris (Jan 10, 2014)

I find I somewhat prefer the sound and feel of playing bass to playing guitar. I've actually come up with some of my favorite riffs using my 4 string bass.  You really have nothing to lose, you don't have to master the instrument to enjoy it, it can change how you approach writing, and there are no rules about what you can and can't do while playing bass, despite what some bassists may believe.

 
The main instrument in this band is bass, tell me it isn't awesome. (You can, but I won't believe you. )


----------



## Chuck (Jan 10, 2014)

I would go for it. I wanted to play bass after playing acoustic guitar for a year, but settled on continuing with guitar. However after 4 more years I have just bought my first bass and I can't wait until it gets here.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 11, 2014)

I play both guitar and bass (and have done both in bands) and it can be pretty fun to switch up now and again because depending on how you play can indirectly influence your style. Since bass is primarily a rhythm instrument, it can also help dialing in your rhythm guitar playing.

As far as gear goes, I just got a Zoom B3 and it's not a bad little box for clean playing. As far as live goes, most venues prefer running the bass directly to the pa just to save the hassle of having to mic the rig so if you decide to play in a live situation, a full rig might not be necessary in the short run. All you'll really need is something you can jam on with the band for practice. For that, as long as you don't turn it up too loud, a guitar rig can work just fine (in the first band I played with, my main bass rig was a Marshall 8100 Valvestate head, a Peavey 1X15 cab and a Zoom 506 pedal and it sounded great for what it was).

But yeah, a Squier P-bass can be had for less than $200 and all you need is a Tech21 VT Bass or Zoom B3 pedal and you're all set to go as far as home practicing/recording goes. If you decide you like it from there, then that would be a good time to start piecing together a good rig. Going whole hog right from the start could end up costing you a lot if you decide that you don't want to play in a band situation.

p.s.: As far as the Tech 21 pedals go, I'd HIGHLY recommend the VT Bass over the other 2 simply because it's capable of the same tones as the other two whereas they can't get into the overdrive (almost distortion) gain stages that the VT Bass can.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 17, 2014)

Having just joined a 2nd band to play bass (I have some songs to learn, which is something that I've not had to do for many years. Eek!) I'd say do it. I already had a bass and a head, but need to work out what to do with cab. I aim to go as lightweight as possible, maybe even as far as a high wattage/small size combo. Having to lug a guitar half-stack around is bad enough but once you're talking Ampeg 8x10s you're now taking the piss. As long as I can DI out of the amp I'll be happy.

I'm using various fuzz pedals for gain btw


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 17, 2014)

hairychris said:


> Having just joined a 2nd band to play bass (I have some songs to learn, which is something that I've not had to do for many years. Eek!) I'd say do it. I already had a bass and a head, but need to work out what to do with cab. I aim to go as lightweight as possible, maybe even as far as a high wattage/small size combo. Having to lug a guitar half-stack around is bad enough but once you're talking Ampeg 8x10s you're now taking the piss. As long as I can DI out of the amp I'll be happy.
> 
> I'm using various fuzz pedals for gain btw



The good news is companies like Mark Bass & Gallien-Krueger make "ultra-light" cabs that can handle quite a bit of power. A G-K 2x10 MBE Neo cab can handle 400 watts and weighs 33 Lbs.

Cabinets | Gallien-KruegerGallien-Krueger

Markbass - Traveler 102P

If you're looking for a fuzz, I think the EH Big Muff Bass is a good & cheap place to start. If you're looking for an overdrive, I can't recommend the Tech21 VT Bass enough.


----------



## Herrick (Jan 21, 2014)

One of the advantages of bass being inaudible in most metal music is that it gives you an incentive to make up your own basslines. For me, it's not always fun to follow the guitar and it doesn't always sound good. This can provide a fun challenge to come up with your own lines that fit the song.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 21, 2014)

Buy a bass. That is all.

I went from buying one to toy around on to preferring 6 string fretlesses


----------



## kodokunohatumei (Jan 23, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> Could I use that pedal into the power section of my Peavey 5150 for the time being to practice? Until I can save up for a PA or something else.



I have a 6505+112 and it's not awful for a bass amp. practicing at least, I don't think i'd ever use it for a gig, but if all you're doing is practicing, i say it's a great idea.


----------



## patata (Jan 25, 2014)

-If you can stretch enough on a 34'',imagine the stretching the possibilities on a 25,5'',27''.

-Them fonkeh basslinez makin' homies movin'.

-for some weird reason,I always find bass players more ''stylish'' and innovative than guitar players(being a guitar player myself)


----------



## Herrick (Jan 25, 2014)

patata said:


> -for some weird reason,I always find bass players more ''stylish'' and innovative than guitar players(being a guitar player myself)



Why?


----------



## Gio18 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you TeeWX I am having this problem to. I never really cared for bass, but recently I have found a bass so beautiful that I think I should reconsider!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 26, 2014)

Playing bass is very fun. Before I was even 13 years old I was having a tough time deciding whether I should play bass or guitar. I ultimately picked guitar but I've borrowed basses, and having been in an instrument-switching improv band, and doing home recordings, I find myself wanting to just play bass sometimes. I taught myself how to play drums as well and it really gives you an understanding far beyond what just playing one instrument can do. Since I bought my first 7, I just roll the tone knob back, split my pups and I sound like a bass. IMO get a bass first before getting a whole rig and try it out.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 26, 2014)

Spinedriver said:


> The good news is companies like Mark Bass & Gallien-Krueger make "ultra-light" cabs that can handle quite a bit of power..



a buddy of mine got a nice gk combo with the new plastic lightweight design. I've picked up heavier guitars!


----------



## thraxil (Jan 26, 2014)

Do it.

I play guitar in one band and bass in another. I think that having experience with multiple instruments improves your playing and musicality across the board. As a guitarist, you'll get better at figuring out how your guitar parts should mix with and play off what the bass is doing and vice versa.

An easy trap to fall into, particularly with metal, is to treat the bass as just a low-tuned guitar and to play the roots of the chords the guitars are playing, just an octave lower. This is too common and usually the reason that you don't really hear the bass in a lot of metal (though you'd notice it if it were gone). You can do it, and it will sound fine, and there are times when it's appropriate, but it's boring. If you are looking to learn and improve, you'll want to explore a little further.

Gear-wise, the nice thing about bass is that simple is usually best. Your amp mostly just needs a decent EQ and to have enough wattage and headroom to keep things clear at the volume you need (it'll usually take about double the wattage of a guitar amp to get a proper bass tone at the same apparent volume). Starting out, you should probably stick to pretty basic OD or distortion on top of that (if anything). My opinion at least, is that less is usually more in this area. When you get into really low ranges, it's tricky to do distortion without it just turning into mud. The previously mentioned Sansamp is a solid choice. I also really love my Amptweaker Bass Tight Drive.

I've definitely found that it's been much easier to get a decent bass rig together with a few different basic tones that I'm totally happy with compared to guitar, where I'm perpetually tweaking and GASing for different amps and pedals and effects. Don't get me wrong, I *like* collecting gear and dialing in different tones and all that. But it's always a bit of a breath of fresh air when I plug in my bass and my mind is more focused on just the music and playing aspect.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 26, 2014)

^well said


----------



## hairychris (Jan 30, 2014)

Spinedriver said:


> If you're looking for a fuzz, I think the EH Big Muff Bass is a good & cheap place to start. If you're looking for an overdrive, I can't recommend the Tech21 VT Bass enough.



Yeah, I've had the Bass Muff for a while, and I'm impressed at how it beefs things up without losing too much of the definition. It's on the pedalboard! It also cost me very little. Deffo a good call.

Pretty much all of my bass-playing mates are yelling SansAmp at me. I'm well aware of them but I need to see how things go before investing as they're pretty expensive in the UK.


----------



## Kaickul (Jan 30, 2014)

As much as I love playing guitar, I also love playing bass and it's what got me started. I always find it easier to write a song with bass first then using my imagination to add guitar lines on top of that. You'd only regret not picking up the bass sooner.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been playing on this Brice HXB406 for a few weeks now... It is a SICK bass... You should check em out... I actually currently practice bass a bit more than I practice guitar. I play fretless, though and I feel like trying to make sure my hands are as accurate as possible for intonation purposes seems to help a lot on guitar when I have frets...


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 30, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> I've been playing on this Brice HXB406 for a few weeks now... It is a SICK bass... You should check em out... I actually currently practice bass a bit more than I practice guitar. I play fretless, though and I feel like trying to make sure my hands are as accurate as possible for intonation purposes seems to help a lot on guitar when I have frets...



Really? Even with the scale differences? I see a lot of fretless bass guitars for sale but it really intimidates me.


----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 1, 2014)

widowmaker38 said:


> As much as I love playing guitar, I also love playing bass and it's what got me started. I always find it easier to write a song with bass first then using my imagination to add guitar lines on top of that. You'd only regret not picking up the bass sooner.



I totally agree, and sometimes it's just funner to smackah da bass.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Feb 1, 2014)

You definitely won't regret picking up bass. If you write and record on your own at all it's always handy to have some knowledge of the bass and its role in music, and you can lay down your own tracks. 

I started on guitar but bought a bass too within a year. I can't really imagine playing either instrument exclusively. I did end up developing a very guitar-ish approach to bass though, which is great for prog rock and metal but a little limiting in other contexts. But that's just because I'm lazy/don't really care about other styles.

So yeah, I'd say go for it


----------



## thraxil (Feb 1, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> Really? Even with the scale differences? I see a lot of fretless bass guitars for sale but it really intimidates me.



Fretless is a whole other ball game. Also worthwhile, but you probably want to take things one step at a time. But FWIW, no, the scale length differences aren't an issue. Playing fretless (bass, guitar, or really even any other instrument with a continuous range like violin, trombone, or even vocals) really trains your ear. It's not about your fingers learning exactly where to go but about your ear learning how to very quickly and precisely detect and correct small pitch errors. It will make you better at precise bends on guitar and make you forever sensitive to a guitar that's gone slightly out of tune or has intonation issues.


----------

